# food budget



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

how do people afford there food bills when costs so much for quality meat


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Buy in bulk from local butcher. Build up a rapport with him and order weekly you might get further discounts.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

find someone works in the right places, guy who supplies food to restaurants in town brought

5kilo of prime chicken breast up the house fri for 20 notes,chicken curry tonight!!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

bookers, macro, buing in bulk, £19 for 5kg of nice chicken breasts. Reduced to clear section, £2 for 2kg of quality beef mince, £1 steaks etc easy


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

that sounds good guys cheers you can spend a fortune especially eating clean


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Aldi.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've got a job


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My daily food bill is...

Chicken - £2

Broccoli - 50p

Chilli's - 50p

LEW - 55p

Whey - £2

Oats - 10p

Surely you can afford £5.65 per day? I will admit I am on a cut, but whats a few g's of rice or a few sweet potato's going to cost?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Get involved in crime, goes hand in hand with getting hench


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

1KG of Oats for £2.00 in Tesco. 25 servings = 8p per serving.

15 eggs for around £1.50 = 10p per egg.

Chicken Breast 12 for £8.00 in Farmfoods = 66p per breast.

Rice - huge 4KG bag in ASDA for £5.80 - 66 servings = 9p per serving.

Milk 4pints - £1.00 -

Frozen veg = £1.00 - 5-7 servings = approx 16p per serving.

Wheat Bread - £1.00 - 10 servings (rounds each) - 10p per serving.

most importantly WATER - I use work supply so FREE!!!!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

you shop around until you find some deals then fill your freezer with meat whilst its cheap


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Tesco Pork Liver - £1.20 per kg

Musclefoods Chicken - £48.99 for 10kg

Tesco Basmati Rice - £7 for 10kg

Tesco Pork Loin Steaks - £5 per kg

Lidl Bananas - Almost Free

Tesco Natural Yoghurt - £1.10 per kg

Just got to shop around.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Never understand why people say clean eating costs a lot.... I used to blow a fiver a day in the sandwich shop on a baguette, drink, crisps, chocolate, scotch egg ect. I can probably cook 3-5 meals with a fiver now.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

2004mark said:


> Never understand why people say clean eating costs a lot.... I used to blow a* fiver a day* in the sandwich shop on a *baguette, drink, crisps, chocolate, scotch egg ect*. I can probably cook 3-5 meals with a fiver now.


When was this in 1946 ?


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

cheers guys just wondered were was best place cheers for replys


----------



## dudleyhill (Aug 31, 2012)

crime never pays i always get caught lol


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

5kg (roughly 21 breasts)-£25.00


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Bought quarter of a cow(hind)

30kgs of chicken breast, got 5kgs left after a month

All I needed was pasta, rice, oats.

Job done


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Dunno what they're like as I haven't had any yet, but I bought 5kg of chicken breasts for £13 (!) from the local Chinese cash and carry.


----------

